# Time Lapse Frente fria - Norte da Madeira: 10 Maio 2009



## Rog (10 Mai 2009 às 17:41)

Time-lapse da passagem da frente fria em dissipação sobre a ilha da Madeira (10 Maio 2009).


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 18:35)

Excelente *Rog*!!

A que altura estavas para conseguires acompanhar o avançar a frente?
Quase parece que estás a planar num avião.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2009 às 19:24)

Muito bom  Dá até para ver a formação das nuvens na superfície frontal.


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mai 2009 às 19:48)

boas

Muito bom Rog,  

abraços


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2009 às 20:55)

Muito bom *Rog*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 20:57)

Fantástico, *Rog*!

Quem dera a muitos poderem visualizar tão belas paisagens!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2009 às 21:23)

Espetacular


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2009 às 21:30)

Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## João Soares (10 Mai 2009 às 21:32)

Muito bem, *Rog*!

A aproximação da Frente está espectacular


----------



## psm (10 Mai 2009 às 22:36)

Muito bom!

Grande momento!

Belo este time lapse! Rog


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Magnífico


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 09:43)

Nunca tinha visto nada semelhante! Bom trabalho, Rog.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mai 2009 às 10:36)

*Excelente trabalho Rog!* Está mesmo muito bom, perfeito!


----------



## Rog (11 Mai 2009 às 12:06)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários




AnDré disse:


> Excelente *Rog*!!
> 
> A que altura estavas para conseguires acompanhar o avançar a frente?
> Quase parece que estás a planar num avião.



Estava a cerca de 500 metros de altitude.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Bom registo *Rog*.  Parabéns  

Tenho pena de não ter estado ao pé de ti. Porque assistir esse evento ao vivo a emoção é bem maior. 

Pode ser que um dia a equipa Meteoalerta faça uma caçada na Madeira.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2009 às 22:24)

Simplesmente espectacular. Os timelapse são definitivamente um hino à meteorologia quando bem feitos como este está.


----------

